# Assistant needed



## Joseph (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a website targeted to musicians and need an assistant to help. In the beginning you will add music related links to our directory and refer people to become members. After membership increases other opportunities may exist including being a forum moderator if desired.

If you are interested please contact me by PM or email for more information. Musician preferred, but not mandatory.


----------

